# Rockets vs Lakers 4/1 GAME THREAD



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Big game for both these teams on Thursday, Lakers trying to prove their dominance and Rockets trying to prove that they have CONSISTENCY. Yao vs Shaq will be pivotal as always, but now the Rockets have to worry about Karl Malone and the very dangerous Kobe, who has been the best player in the NBA since the All Star break. Will Mobley be able to keep him under 20 points? Will Francis be able to hit his shots? 

Yao will be needing alot of help from the Rocket's perimeter game, and of course, the Rockets can't turn the ball over. I predict a 95-86 Laker win since the Rockets have struggled to keep their momentum going in the 4th quarter, and they won't have Cato to muscle it out with Malone in the middle.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This will be a 6th meeting between Shaq and Yao. Yao has won 3 games and Shaq has 2.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well I've predicted Yao to be dominated by Shaq the last 2 times, and both times I've been wrong. So I'll predict Yao to be dominated by Shaq again and hope that I'll be wrong  

The Lakers are playing like the best team in the NBA right now, I really don't see Houston winning this unless Yao throws in another 30, Francis actually plays like an all-star, and Mobley shoots like he deserves to win the 3pts competition.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I hope Yao brings his game again. I'd love to see Yao dominate the game. I think Rockets win 98-95 in a big man's game. Both Yao and Shaq score over 25.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Lakers are making a serious run at taking the division and conference lead. I don't see them losing this game, but I am looking forward to the Yao-Shaq match-up.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Thekey to this game is how Karl Malone handles Mo Taylor and stopping Jim Jackson from getting open threes. 
Steve Francis is always key too, hes soooo inconsistent against the lakers.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

i had a dream Yao dominated Shaq and held him to 10pts. 



















April fools. Seriously, this is sort of a joke htread because there is no way possible that the Rockets will win today. NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Lakers 98, Rockets 88

Shaq 26 points, 12 rebs, Yao 20 points. 14 rebs.

Rockets don't have Cato tonight.

Assuming that no one has foul trouble.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Has Shaq said anything inordinately stupid in his pregame comments? I mean...stupid even for Shaq?

That seems to be his pregame ritual for playing Houston.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

There's no way Mo Taylor can handle an increased load defending Shaq. 

At times, the best defenders on Shaq are the strong, relatively squat, low center of gravity, brickhouse types who can attack Shaq's lower body on defense . . . Jahidi White . . . Rodney Rogers. I imagine JVG will try out some more Spoon defending Shaq, and it might work. I predict we'll see Oak get a chance to lay some wood on Shaq.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> There's no way Mo Taylor can handle an increased load defending Shaq.
> 
> At times, the best defenders on Shaq are the strong, relatively squat, low center of gravity, brickhouse types who can attack Shaq's lower body on defense . . . Jahidi White . . . Rodney Rogers. I imagine JVG will try out some more Spoon defending Shaq, and it might work. I predict we'll see Oak get a chance to lay some wood on Shaq.


That's a great point, Oakley could actually see alot more playing time than usual if Taylor isn't able to contribute on offense.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

To be honest, I want to see the teams play with everyone healthy. That'd be interesting...in the past the Lakers have missed Malone, this time the Rockets miss Cato...dearly.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Yao seemed out of sorts mentally, like he hadn't slept in about 30 hours. When he committed his 2nd foul on Shaq in the 1st Q, he honestly seemed to think he was committing his 1st foul. That sort of lapse just isn't the kind of thing that normally happens to Yao.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Has Shaq said anything inordinately stupid in his pregame comments? I mean...stupid even for Shaq?
> 
> That seems to be his pregame ritual for playing Houston.


Stupid? No. Why would Daddy says something stupid? 

This is what he Shaq said after the game.




* "Yao's a great guy, he's a great center. But there's only one dominant center."*


That's classic Shaquille O'Neal for ya.


----------

